# Where to buy oils acids?



## mtbowhunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all --
I am curious where you buy some oils and acids.  The main things I've had a hard time finding are; stearic acid, saw palmetto oil or extract, and myristic acid.  

Also where are people finding out what these oils provide the soap and what they are best used for?  I've just been going through each individual oil on SoapCalc and plugging in the oil and seeing how it is reacting to the numbers.  Is there any more efficient way?

Any help is appreciated!  Thanks!!


----------



## carebear (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't purchase individual fatty acids, but rather blend my oils selections to get the right balance of them from the oils themselves.

Actually, I lie - I have bought stearic acid for candles.

But not for soaps.

Soapcalc has some great information, so be sure to explore all the tabs/pages on the site.  Playing with numbers is probably the second best way to learn.  But the absolute best way is by soaping.  Really - it's the only way you will get the real picture.


----------



## mtbowhunter (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!  I was kind of figuring that was the way it was.  I will be making lots of small batches.  I'll be sure to check the various tabs on SoapCalc's website.


----------



## grayterisk (Jun 23, 2015)

*Saw Palmetto Extract*

Where can i buy saw palmetto extract for soap making? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Relle (Jun 23, 2015)

If you let us know what country and area you are in maybe someone can help. This is an International forum.


----------



## boyago (Jun 23, 2015)

If your in the states you can get stearic acid from soapers choice.  Keep in mind most unless you are going with lab grade you'll be finding a mix of stearic/palmitic.  Stearic is also used as a thickening agent for other BB product so it's not super hard to find.  I went looking around for other isolated fatty acids and didn't have much luck with the smaller amounts I was looking for.  You can get them from some chem suppliers but mostly in huge quantities or high minimum orders.
If anybody has a hookup for the straight common fatty acids in smallish quantities (< ten lbs) I'd like to hear it.


----------



## grayterisk (Jun 23, 2015)

hi relle,
i live in alabama, usa. i meant where can you buy it online tho.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2015)

Myristic acid can be purchased here. http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/1230/myristic-acid or here http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Myristic-Acid_p_1045.html
I think they both carry stearic acid


----------



## grayterisk (Jun 24, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Myristic acid can be purchased here. http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/1230/myristic-acid or here http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Myristic-Acid_p_1045.html
> I think they both carry stearic acid



do you know where i can get saw palmetto extract?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 24, 2015)

grayterisk said:


> do you know where i can get saw palmetto extract?


 
http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...uct_en&CatId=&SearchText=saw+palmetto+extract


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 24, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...uct_en&CatId=&SearchText=saw+palmetto+extract



Be careful, most of those are powder, not the liquid. The ninth down is the first liquid extraction. Look under "form" is see the type.

Change extract to oil in the search to get more results, but still be careful, most is still powder.


----------

